# 8 Year Anniversary



## modarnis (Aug 27, 2009)

Tomorrow is the 8th anniversary of Professor Presas' death. For those of us who were close to him, this journey in Modern Arnis in his absence is often tumultuous. Here are a few random thoughts that help to keep things in perspective for me. (A disclaimer: These are my thoughts and opinions and do not necessarily represent the group(s) I am associated with)

Over the years I had the good fortune to train closely with the Professor, I learned a great deal about Modern Arnis. Suffice it to say, I am reasonably proficient with sticks, knives and my hands; as are many of my peers in the system. The more important lessons Professor provided me were life lessons, not unlike a father to a son. His words were not often direct. He challenged me to think critically about my art and the world around me. For that, I will be eternally greatful.

Two things people familiar with Professor Presas often heard were 'make connections' and 'the flow' While all of us can put those terms into a martial context, in my opinion a select few are really able to transcend the physical aspects and apply these concepts to more significant aspects of their lives.

Professor always wanted people to be happy. He was a master at making people feel special. One of the keys to his own happiness was the connection to his many students, their students and their families.  Many of us both dreaded and loved the random call 'I am at airport' signalling to us Professor was about to dominate our lives for some indeterminate amount of time. We would have to drive and meet people and eat dinners and avoid work or school.  For me I loved every minute of it.  It also allowed me to meet some interesting Modern Arnis players accross the country.  The most important connection I made through Modern Arnis was not some lock, move or technique, but the connection to many of the people (some of whom are my dearest friends) that came through Modern Arnis. This was one reason that meal time was so important to the Professor. Food, especially here in the states, in abundent supply, was something professor respected deeply.  What we ate together was not as important of the who, why and where that put us at the meal. It highlighted the commonality all of us had, despite wide ranging or diverse backgrounds.  In most aspects of our own lives, these human connections are what makes our collective worlds go round.

Turning to flow, similar observations can be made. Flow in Modern Arnis is essential to success. It allows the art to custom fit the situation. It is not always head on. Professor would tell me two things incessently: 'make more relax' and 'make angles'. Obviously in a direct sense this has to do with posture or body appearance on the one hand and footwork or body shifting on the other. The deeper meaning for me is that sometimes being subtle or adaptable offers you the proverbial kill shot more readily than a charging bull approach to the world. These life lessons have served me well.

Take some time tomorrow to swing a stick or knife and preserve the physical aspects of the art. Obviously this would honor the man who wanted Modern Arnis to be the martial art of the world. Also take some time to show someone how to swing a stick or better yet make an effort to solidify some of the human connections that keep this great teacher, friend, and man alive in our hearts. 

In fond rememberance of my teacher and friend,


Brett


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 27, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2009)

Those are good thoughts! Thanks!


----------



## stickarts (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts! I miss him and think of him often.


----------



## Dieter (Aug 28, 2009)

I once wrote an article: Remy Presas, a real Grandmaster.

And the above mentioned things were the reasons. Not stick techniques or locks, but his ability to guide and lead people, also in their personal life. That made him very special for me.
And, seemingly, not only for me.

He will always be remembered.


With respect to the founder of Modern Arnis

:asian:

Dieter


----------



## Brian Johns (Aug 28, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Brian Jones (Aug 28, 2009)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 28, 2009)

.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 28, 2009)

.:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 28, 2009)

.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 4, 2009)

.

Brett,
Beautifully said.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## graywolf (Sep 5, 2009)

Very fitting..Cordially,Howard


----------



## mendozahoney (Sep 23, 2009)

worth celebrating!

In deed very nice thoughts... 
thanks for sharing


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 1, 2009)

This is late, but I think he would understand...

.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey Cru,

He would and it's nice to see you resurface.

Dan


----------

